# {Topic unique}Prob Macbook pro unibody 2.8ghz uniquement



## slash63 (4 Novembre 2008)

Et bien voila j'ai répertorier les problèmes de mon 1er macbook pro sur ce forum et j'aimerai essayer de voir avec d'autre possesseur de ce mac en version 2.8 uniquement les température a divers moment.
- surf internet
- matage de vidéos
le mieux serait de faire de cette façon

bonjour.....
macbook pro 2.8 / votre disque dur 
température en surf internet avec luminosité d'écran" 14"    batterie en charge : oui/non
température matage de vidéos avec luminosité d'écran "  " batterie en charge oui/non

indiquer en suite les éventuelles autres soucis répertorier pour vos macbook pro 2.8

ps: pour uniformisé les résultat il serait bon que tout le monde se serve du logiciel smcfn control que vous trouverez ici au cas ou : http://homepage.mac.com/holtmann/eidac/software/smcfancontrol2/index.html
merci


----------



## slash63 (4 Novembre 2008)

macbook pro 2.8 320go 7200trs
temp surf : 58/60° ecran à 14 batterie en charge : oui
temp surf après 1H d'utilisation : 65°


----------



## slash63 (4 Novembre 2008)

pas de possesseur de macbook pro 2.8 ici.....???


----------



## Raul10 (4 Novembre 2008)

Je vais normalement recevoir mon MacBook Pro 2,8GHz demain, alors si tu veux, je pourrai te donner les informations que tu souhaites.


----------



## 2IZI4U (4 Novembre 2008)

Salut je suis intéressé par le 2,8Ghz avec un DD de 7200tr. Mais j´ai peur que l´autonomie en prenne un trop grand coup.

Pourrais tu rajouter dans ton test ton autonomie?
Si d´autres pouvais aussi la donner afin de faire une "moyenne"

Merci


----------



## slash63 (4 Novembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Je vais normalement recevoir mon MacBook Pro 2,8GHz demain, alors si tu veux, je pourrais te donner les informations que tu souhaites.



ok avec plaisir 

merci


----------



## slash63 (4 Novembre 2008)

2IZI4U a dit:


> Salut je suis intéressé par le 2,8Ghz avec un DD de 7200tr. Mais j´ai peur que l´autonomie en prenne un trop grand coup.
> 
> Pourrais tu rajouter dans ton test ton autonomie?
> Si d´autres pouvais aussi la donner afin de faire une "moyenne"
> ...



tu peux aller sur le topic Liste des problèmes MBP Unibody RevA (et leurs résolutions)


----------



## 2IZI4U (4 Novembre 2008)

slash63 a dit:


> tu peux aller sur le topic Liste des problèmes MBP Unibody RevA (et leurs résolutions)



Super merci et désolé d'avoir "pollué" ton topic 

PS: j'ai pourtant utiliser la fonction recherche du forum mais 2,8 ou 2.8 ne me donnais rien comme résultat


----------



## ordimans (4 Novembre 2008)

J'ai également ce modèle, il me va parfaitement.
Virtualisation avec 2go pour chaque OS ca marche bien.
Et l'autonomie j'ai une meilleur que slash d'après les chiffres données sur l'autre topic


----------



## Tibus (4 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour bonjour, je vais également posséder d'ici une grosse semaine (j'espère) un unibody de 2,8ghz de 320go en 7200...

pourquoi fait tu tout ses tests?

tu a des problèmes avec???
surchauffe?


----------



## slash63 (4 Novembre 2008)

2IZI4U a dit:


> Super merci et désolé d'avoir "pollué" ton topic
> 
> PS: j'ai pourtant utiliser la fonction recherche du forum mais 2,8 ou 2.8 ne me donnais rien comme résultat



re,

tu n'a pas a t'excuser ! tu n'a rien polluer 

merci d'avance de partager tes futures expérience


----------



## DJPWeb (5 Novembre 2008)

J'ai ce model depuis plus d'une semaine maintenant et, quitte a reprendre ce que j'ai déjà posté ailleurs (autant tout regrouper proprement) :

*Température de base à 60°C (Windows XP et Mac OS X)
*Far Cry 2 XP à 105°C (Même en niveau minimal).
*Touches AZERQSDFWXCV rapidement TRES chaudes (pas agréable du tout)
*Ventilateur rapidement bruyant lors des tâches "lourdes" (encodage de vidéo pour iphone, photoshop CS4 avec beaucoup de calques et d'effets)
*Autonomie de 2H30 en Vidéo + Wifi, écran au minimum, bluetooth off, clavier off

Je vais essayer de prendre des mesures plus précises pour les températures...


----------



## 2IZI4U (5 Novembre 2008)

Gloups vous me faites peur ... j'ai envie de changer ma commande la


----------



## itako (5 Novembre 2008)

100° !!! wa putinnn mon macbook blanc atteint pas les 60°   la vache ça fait peur...


----------



## DJPWeb (5 Novembre 2008)

Le problème est que la chaleur combiné GPU (9600) + CPU (2,8) monte assez vite, sans que les ventilo ne se déclenchent... donc au lieu de faire du "petit souffle préventif" on passe de presque rien à toute la sauce une fois les 100°C atteints...

Perso je regrette l'accès au BIOS de ma carte mère ASUS qui me permet de customiser le fonctionnement des ventilos par paliers de température...


----------



## rizoto (5 Novembre 2008)

DJPWeb a dit:


> Le problème est que la chaleur combiné GPU (9600) + CPU (2,8) monte assez vite, sans que les ventilo ne se déclenchent... donc au lieu de faire du "petit souffle préventif" on passe de presque rien à toute la sauce une fois les 100°C atteints...
> 
> Perso je regrette l'accès au BIOS de ma carte mère ASUS qui me permet de customiser le fonctionnement des ventilos par paliers de température...



Y a des softs qui le permette sans passer par le BIOS.


----------



## ordimans (5 Novembre 2008)

Salut
Ca fait pas encore une semaine moi, demain ca fera une semaine (enfin je crois ca passe tellement vite)

Sous Mac OS X, l'ordi est frais le compte de l'alu ca rafraichit

Sous Vista en natif ca chauffe far cry 2 brulant

Pas regardé les températures, ventilos à fond faut augmenté le son.

Sous Windows l'autonomie j'en parle pas ca tient même pas 2h avec wifi et vidéo.

Sinon sous Mac os x la virtualisation ca va déjà mieux et cod 4 pour mac ca fait pas chauffer.
A mon avis windows et mac ca va pas bien ensemble.
Sous vista c'est affreux le pc devient bouillant.

Pour la batterie sous mac aucun problème je dois atteindre presque 5h
4h40 exactement sans wifi avec luminosité moyen et clavier
bluetooth tout le temps désactivé pour ma part.
Slash63 avait l'air d'avoir une batterie flemmard petu être que la tienne aussi.
J'ai pas vérifié mais on a bien tous des 40 W


----------



## DJPWeb (5 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Y a des softs qui le permette sans passer par le BIOS.


C'est peut-être la réponse aux deux principaux problèmes (ventilo et chaleur). Pourrais-tu être plus précis ?
Fan Control semble fonctionner sous Mac Os X (mais la précision n'est pas là...) et sous Windows aucun soft ne détecte les ventilo (sur ceux que j'ai tester en tout cas...)


----------



## 2IZI4U (5 Novembre 2008)

> Pour la batterie sous mac aucun problème je dois atteindre presque 5h
> 4h40 exactement sans wifi avec luminosité moyen et clavier


Et si tu actives le wifi ça passe direct à combien?


----------



## rizoto (5 Novembre 2008)

DJPWeb a dit:


> C'est peut-être la réponse aux deux principaux problèmes (ventilo et chaleur). Pourrais-tu être plus précis ?
> Fan Control semble fonctionner sous Mac Os X (mais la précision n'est pas là...) et sous Windows aucun soft ne détecte les ventilo (sur ceux que j'ai tester en tout cas...)



je n'ai pour le moment qu'un G4, je ne me suis pas encore pencher sur le problème. essaie une petite recherche sur le forum.


----------



## ordimans (5 Novembre 2008)

Avec wifi et batterie pleine je suis à 4h j'ai vu.
je perds moins d'une heure.
Mais le clavier je met quelques crans et la luminosité ca dépend


----------



## 2IZI4U (5 Novembre 2008)

j'ai l'impression que ce qui bouffe le plus de batterie c'est vraiment le Wifi et l'écran. Et pas le processeur, je crois que je vais garder ma commande tel quel


----------



## slash63 (5 Novembre 2008)

bon et bien je tourne a 2600trs/m sur mes 2 ventilo grâce a smcfancontrol et je suis en temp a 49°/51° en surf internet avec graphisme sur meilleurs performances.
je vais maintenant des la recharge complète de mon mac faire 4 test afin que l'ont puissent comparer sur les même bases.

Mes 4 test ce feront de cette façon : batterie a fond a chaque fois sans connexion secteur, et réglage ventilateur sur smcfancontrol sur défault, et juste en surf internet.

1/ écran à 8 avec wifi et bluetooth clavier éteint carte graph en économie 
2/ écran à 8 avec wifi et bluetooth clavier éteint carte graph en meilleur qualité
3/ écran à 16 avec wifi et bluetooth clavier éteint carte graph en économie
4/ écran à 16 avec wifi et bluetooth clavier éteint carte graph en meilleur qualité

Ce qu'il faudrait c'est que quelqu'un fasse la même chose mais sans wifi et sans bluetooth histoire de faire de bonnes comparaisons.
voili voilou sachant que je noterai les températures pendant l'expérience 

merci d'avance a celui qui voudra bien faire ces test


----------



## JhonB (5 Novembre 2008)

perso, je joue pas a des jeux video, mais quand je fais n'importe quel application, je reste à 33° MAX !!

Si c'est trop chaud chez toi, tu peux trouver des soft pour choisir a partir de quel moment ton ventillo tourne plus vite, j'ai lu un topic la dessus !


----------



## slash63 (5 Novembre 2008)

JhonB a dit:


> perso, je joue pas a des jeux video, mais quand je fais n'importe quel application, je reste à 33° MAX !!
> 
> Si c'est trop chaud chez toi, tu peux trouver des soft pour choisir a partir de quel moment ton ventillo tourne plus vite, j'ai lu un topic la dessus !



slt,

33° ... tu parle bien d'un macbook pro 2.8 ghz....??
si oui j'ai vraiment un soucis de temp !


----------



## JhonB (5 Novembre 2008)

slash63 a dit:


> slt,
> 
> 33° ... tu parle bien d'un macbook pro 2.8 ghz....??
> si oui j'ai vraiment un soucis de temp !


Autant pour moi, HD 33° - CPU 43°


----------



## slash63 (6 Novembre 2008)

ok c déjas plus ressemblant  

maintenant est ce que les 43° de ton proc sont a l'allumage ou 30mn/1h après?


----------



## 2IZI4U (6 Novembre 2008)

Petit post intéressant: http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/d...e-gamme-haut-de-gamme-240420.html#post4888409

Perso je croyais que le 2,53 avait un TDP de 25W, la preuve que non 

J´attends avec impatience vos tests sur les températures


----------



## JhonB (6 Novembre 2008)

slash63 a dit:


> ok c déjas plus ressemblant
> 
> maintenant est ce que les 43° de ton proc sont a l'allumage ou 30mn/1h après?




je depasse pas les 50° que ca soit avant ou apres!


----------



## slash63 (6 Novembre 2008)

@jhonb 
pourrait tu faire un pti test pour moi ?
un pti test de température de processeur en important de la video d'une carte mémoire ou d'un camescope ou autres.... une importation d'environ 3 ou 4mn serait super 
moi jsuis dans ce cas a environ 100°/106° !!!! 
merci


----------



## slash63 (7 Novembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Je vais normalement recevoir mon MacBook Pro 2,8GHz demain, alors si tu veux, je pourrai te donner les informations que tu souhaites.



alors a tu reçu ton bébé  ??
heureux????


----------



## slash63 (7 Novembre 2008)

allez sur Itunes puis dans les podcast vidéos
vous trouverez dans la catégorie technologie : Lokan

voyez et noté le super bien il le mérite vraiment


----------



## Raul10 (7 Novembre 2008)

slash63 a dit:


> allez sur Itunes puis dans les podcast vidéos
> vous trouverez dans la catégorie technologie : Lokan
> 
> voyez et noté le super bien il le mérite vraiment



Ouais je connais (façon de parler) déjà ses podcasts, c'est vrai qu'elles sont super.

Alors, effectivement, j'ai reçu mon "bébé" et j'ai aussi installé le soft que tu as donné. Pour te donner les premiers résultat.

Conditions de l'expérience : Batterie en charge. Surf en wifi, lecture d'un powerpoint + quelques petits soft légers.
Carte graphique : 9400M
Luminosité de l'écran au maximum.
Rétro éclairage du clavier désactivé.
Durée d'utilisation : 1H30
Température actuelle : 48 degrés.

EDIT : En passant les ventilos à 4000rpm la température à baissé à 42 degrés en 5 minutes.

Autant dire qu'il ne chauffe pas du tout.

EDIT : 52 degrés après 2H15 d'utilisation.


----------



## Mazui (7 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour !

Un newbie ici  comment faites vous pour regarder la temperature ?

Sinon qqchose qui m'agace, l'ouverture du dashboard est saccadée... presque tout le temps, quasi 2 fois sur 3....
avec 2.8ghz et 4 gig de ram ca la fou mal ^^ 
et ce avec l'une ou l'autre des 2 cartes graphique... avez vous aussi cette saccade ?

A tout !


----------



## Raul10 (7 Novembre 2008)

Mazui a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Un newbie ici  comment faites vous pour regarder la temperature ?
> 
> ...



Salut,

Pour avoir la température, tu dois installer le soft cité dans le premier post de ce topic. Sinon, j'ai la même config que toi et le DashBoard ne rame pas d'un poil, et heureusement d'ailleurs.

Ton DashBoard est t'il d'origine ou l'as tu modifié ?


----------



## Mazui (7 Novembre 2008)

Le Dashboard est d'origine, même juste avec la calculette l'apparition rame.

C'est pas la catastrophe, mais c pas fluide comme qd il disparait ...

Je regarde pour la température.


----------



## 2IZI4U (7 Novembre 2008)

essaie peut étre d'enlever tous les wigets et après tu les remets, on ne sait jamais


----------



## Mazui (7 Novembre 2008)

2IZI4U a dit:


> essaie peut étre d'enlever tous les wigets et après tu les remets, on ne sait jamais



Même sans aucun widget ca saccade ... sans rire, le fond ne passe pas au gris progressivement mais se fait de temps en temps en 2 accoups :mouais:

J'ai juste safari d'ouvert, mail et le finder.. enfin meme qd rien est ouvert ça le fait ..

Suis passé à la FNAC, sur un 2.4 ou 2.5 j'avais le même effet a l'apparition.

Sur un imac à coté pas de soucis, tout bien fluide .....

Truc mega étrange, quand je passe par fn + F12 jamais aucune saccade à l'apparition ! seulement à partir du dock ...



Pour la temperature :

Conditions de l'expérience : Batterie en charge. Surf en wifi + quelques petits soft légers.
Carte graphique : 9400M
Luminosité de l'écran à moitié.
Rétro éclairage du clavier à moitié.
Durée d'utilisation : 1H30
Ventilos à 2000 rpm
Température actuelle : 45 degrés.


----------



## ordimans (7 Novembre 2008)

Je l'utilise bien à fond, virtualisation jeux
Il chauffe au bout de 30 minutes de virtualisation de Vista et Ubuntu sous Max OS X
Ou si je lance vista tout seul en natif et pire si je lance far cry 2
N'empêche j'obtiens 5,5 en score de Vista et ca détrone pas mal d'ordi dans la classe on est 60.
Même un dell XPS un peu ancien de 6kg

Tout petit et puissant.

Sinon j'ai réussi à le faire planter une fois je crois, le finder qui m'affichait plus les trucs réseaux ou qui ne voulait plus se connecter à un partage.
Un reboot 30 secondes et c'est reparti faut dire je l'avais rebooté depuis plusieurs jours.

j'ai testé Space je croyais que c'était nul mais c'est formidable un multi bureau à la linux (moi qui aime pas linux) mais c'est vraiment cool j'ai pas encore la main.

ET le Cmd+Tab bug des fois ca affiche pas l'application au premier plan
Genre je suis sous Word je fais Cmd + Tab pour passer sous Safari ca met le menu Safari en haut mais ca affiche pas le navigateur au premier plan avec les quelques onglets ouverts.
je pige pas.
Problème logiciel mais je poste quand même ici


----------



## slash63 (7 Novembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Ouais je connais (façon de parler) déjà ses podcasts, c'est vrai qu'elles sont super.
> 
> Alors, effectivement, j'ai reçu mon "bébé" et j'ai aussi installé le soft que tu as donné. Pour te donner les premiers résultat.
> 
> ...



 bon et bien pour ma part :
Carte graphique 9400M 
Luminosité au max 
retro clavier moitié
je ne parle pas de la durée étant donné que je suis en charge 
Température actuelle : 47° 
C'est étonnant les temp de mon macbook pro 2.8  ont l'air de baisser avec le nombres d'heures d'utilisation..... étonnant !! a voir dans le temps


----------



## macmich (8 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Bon, alors ? pour le MBP 2,8ghz 7200 tours ?  Conseillez-vous d'attendre un peu avant d'en commander un ?  (j'ai un MBP 2,4 ghz, 7200 tours  mais pas assez de mémoire)
Chauffe-t-il vraiment trop ?
Merci aux heureux (?) possesseurs de m'éclairer.
Bonne journée


----------



## ordimans (8 Novembre 2008)

On lis de ces trucs sur le 2,8ghz, 300mhz et il va chauffer de 10°C en plus
Mais bien sur que non, prenez 2,8ghz si vous pouvez financièrement et si ca vous facilite la vie.

Perso en virtualisation ca m'aide bien je suis sous mac os x et je virtualise ubuntu et vista et ca tourne.
Là c'est sûr il chauffe et les ventilos à foond car proc utilisé, et 9600gt sous vista.

Donc sinon sosu Mac OS x je n'ai aucun problème il est froid frais et il tient la batterie.
les 300mhz en plus ,ne changeront pas l'autonomie puisqu'ils ne seront pas forcément utilisés.

Voilà ce que j'ai répondu à quelqu'un par MP qui hésitais:


> L'autonomie est très bonne, ce n'est pas les 300mhz du processeur qui feront la différence vu qu'il faut les utiliser complètement
> Intel a très bien gérer ca et les proc mobiles ne tournent pas à pleins régimes.
> je tiens  plus de 4h en wifi et sans je tiens 5h et des poussières
> Une heure de différence
> ...


----------



## macmich (9 Novembre 2008)

Merci beaucoup à Ordimans pour ses conseils pour le 2,8 ghz.
Je pense que je vais l'acheter.
Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## skilopt (9 Novembre 2008)

Cette histoire de ventillo à fond en permanence sous windows m'inquiète un peu.
Quelqu'un aurait-il testé FSX sur ce 2.8Ghz ? 
Sinon, je comptais l'utiliser principalement sous access 97. J'ai besoin d'un mac pour remplacer mon vieux BW, mais tant qu'à faire, j'aimerais pouvoir développer mes bases sur la même machine. C'est vraiment très, très bruyant sous bootcamp ? avec XP comme Vista sur le 2.8GHz?
Pendant que j'y suis, que vaut la sortie casque ? Faut-il envisager l'acquisition d'un DAC avec sortie headphone ou le son délivré vous semble-t-il plus que correct ? 
Autre chose encore, sous Leopard seul cette fois, est-ce que cela turbine sec quand on branche le 2.8 sur un 24" externe ?
 Merci


----------



## DJPWeb (10 Novembre 2008)

skilopt a dit:


> Cette histoire de ventillo à fond en permanence sous windows m'inquiète un peu.
> Quelqu'un aurait-il testé FSX sur ce 2.8Ghz ?
> Sinon, je comptais l'utiliser principalement sous access 97. J'ai besoin d'un mac pour remplacer mon vieux BW, mais tant qu'à faire, j'aimerais pouvoir développer mes bases sur la même machine. C'est vraiment très, très bruyant sous bootcamp ? avec XP comme Vista sur le 2.8GHz?
> Pendant que j'y suis, que vaut la sortie casque ? Faut-il envisager l'acquisition d'un DAC avec sortie headphone ou le son délivré vous semble-t-il plus que correct ?
> ...



Pour FSX je n'ai pas testé, mais si c'est pour le problème de ventilo il n'y a presque aucune chance qu'il passe au travers, Total Annihilation (oui, le vieux RTS en 2D avec unités en 3D, utilisant DX5) fait turbiner...

Pour l'écran 24" sous Leopard aucun problème, j'utilise un 47" FullHD sans le moindre problème... (avec convertisseur MiniDP > DVI > HDMI)


----------



## ordimans (10 Novembre 2008)

Je trouve ca inadmissible de nous emttre du DP quand même, et d'oser dire que le bluray c'est pas fiable il faut attendre que des résultats.
Alors que le DP peu d'écran 'lintègre d'origine ca commence juste à arriver.
Et que en plus ils mettent du mini donc on est quand même obliger de prendre leur adaptateur, il avait qu'à simplement dire que le HDMI et DVI coutait trop cher avec les taxes et qu'il mettait du DP et en plus ca prenait moins de place.

Payer un adaptateur pour le brancher sur mon full hd je peux pas.

Sinon pour les ventilos qui tourne à fond, c'est exclusiement avec Vista
j'ai mis Xp avec vmware et bien j'ai aucun problème, ca consomme peu en plus xp Pro, je tourne tranquille mais j'ai pas mis en Natif.
Donc sous vmware avec xp pro pas de ventilos à fond. C'est vraiment Vista (en natif avec b ootcamp ou sous vmware avec Mac os x en même temps) qui fait chauffer
j'ai rajouter ubuntu après en virtuelle aussi bah c'est normal qu'il chauffait, proc utiliser à fond sous vista (seulement 1 core).

Mais en gros, les ventilos à fond c'est dès que la machine entend vista lol.
Mais je pense que c'est du à la 9600gt qui tourne puisque la 9400 peut pas tourner alors que sous mac os  x c'est la 9400
Après j'ai encore jamais activé la 9600Gt sous mac os x pour voir, d'ailleursj 'ai testé COD 4 je sais même pas si ca a utilisé la 9400 ou la 9600 sachant que j'ai mis à fond et que j'ai rien touché dans les préférences.
Est ce que ca change automatiquement ?

Si  vous avez d'autres questions n'hésitez pas


----------



## slash63 (11 Novembre 2008)

@ordimans

Après j'ai encore jamais activé la 9600Gt sous mac os x pour voir, d'ailleursj 'ai testé COD 4 je sais même pas si ca a utilisé la 9400 ou la 9600 sachant que j'ai mis à fond et que j'ai rien touché dans les préférences.
Est ce que ca change automatiquement ?

pour te répondre si tu souhaite utiliser la 9600 tu fait :

préférences système puis économiseur d'énergie puis tu sélectionne meilleur autonomie ou meilleur performance.


----------



## ordimans (12 Novembre 2008)

Merci je savais ça, mais sinon ca l'utilise pas automatiquement dans les jeux donc ca veut dire que j'ai jouer à COD 4 avec la 9400M
Bah elle est puissante alors, et à far Cry 2 sous vista avec la 9600GT
Portable bouillant là c'était dur de jouer.


----------



## skilopt (12 Novembre 2008)

Non seulement, les ventillo turbinent à fond en permanence sous Vista, mais en plus cela reste bouillant ? Aie, pas de freeze néanmoins ?
Au fait, Vista 64 gérerait-il mieux la ventillation que la version 32 bits (support de l'UEFI en x64 seulement ?) Ordimans, tu as quelle version ?
Personne n'a testé la sortie casque, j'ai lu sur le support Apple certains se plaindre d'un hiss  continu. Certes, cela n'est pas étranger à l'impédance du casque mais quand même. Quid de la qualité sonore globale ?


----------



## skilopt (12 Novembre 2008)

Au passage un fil intéressant sur le support apple à propos de la ventillation :
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1786754&tstart=0

(I think that Bootcamp is lacking the SMC init code that is there in OSX. )


----------



## ordimans (12 Novembre 2008)

Sous vista, je te confirme pour mon cas c'est bouillant à faire cuire un oeuf et imagine même pas avec Far Cry 2 quo tourne et ventilo à fond (doit encore y avoir un cran au dessus je crois)

Justement c'est une bonne question, car j'ai pris Vista 64 alors à mon avis il est pas amélioré du tout, je l'ai mis juste histoire que les 4go soit utilisés.
Mais franchement je vais te dire je trouve qu'il tourne moins bien que sur mon fixe qui a un E8400 et 4go de ram également.
Ca vient du DD je pense pas, m'enfin c'est pas top vista en natif ni en Vmware.

Donc là dès que je peux je vire vista de bootcamp et je met xp pro tout nikel maiss ce qui fait chier c'est que sous vmware je peux pas interompre.
Sinon sous Xp pro, aucun problème ca chauffe moins déjà au bout de quelques minutes il était pas comme quand il y a Vista. Et ventilos il s'était pas activé direct.

Donc vista c'est bien le problème.


----------



## skilopt (12 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour ces précisions.
Et c'était bien avec la 2.1 de bootcamp ?


----------



## ordimans (13 Novembre 2008)

Assistant de bootcamp inclus sur le MBP d'origine.
Comme l'a fait remarquer bossdupad sur l'autre topic.

Quelques problèmes avec le trackpad sous vista et sous bootcamp en général.
Sous vmware aucun problème.

Le clic à deux doigts ne marchait pas sous vista la première fois c'est au bout de plusieurs MAJ que ca marchait.
Sinon comment je fais pour libérer de la place simplement.
Il y a pas un Ajout et Suppression de programme, car j'ai vu la news et ca m'intéresse beaucoup mais ca m'inquiète car il y a quinzes méthodes et au final on sait pas laquelle prendre


----------



## slash63 (13 Novembre 2008)

bon au niveau autonomie voila :

macbook pro 2.8 écran a 8, clavier a 13, mode économie d énergie wifi pendant 3h,bluetooth pendant 1h en surf internet classique et matage de 2 ou 3 courte vidéos sur youtube. (+ ou -) 7mn   avec batterie a 100% au départ 
mon macbook pro a tenu 3h15 avant de s'éteindre de lui même
si quelqu'un peut faire le test avec ma config afin de faire des comparaisons....  car je trouve ça un tiooo peu juste 3h15 au vu de ce que j'ai fait avec mais bon c'est mon premier mac donc ......


----------



## Raul10 (13 Novembre 2008)

Je suis aussi un peu déçu de l'autonomie du MacBook Pro. En surf wifi, je ne tiens guère plus de 3H, ce qui n'est pas tant que ça.

M'enfin, cela vient surement de la consommation du proco 2.8GHz et du disque dur en 7200 tr/min..


----------



## slash63 (13 Novembre 2008)

oui certainement raul10
pour ma part je suis heureux comme un gosse de 10 ans avec mon macbook pro 
le seule problème important a mes yeux est le faite qu'un des 2 ventilateurs fasse beaucoup trop de bruit "semble toucher quelque chose"
sinon : 
- l'écran est un pure plaisir
- le clavier très agréable et le rétro-éclairage génial !
- le trackpad est top !! moi qui étais fan de souris avec les portables et bien je m'étonne de m'en passer avec mon mac 
- le look avec ce bloc alu me fait craquer, il est superbe !!
- le son plutôt de qualité des hp intégrés 
- mac os x qui a lui seule vaut la peine  m'enfin comment ai je fait avec windaub  plus de message d'erreur !!
Le seule hic en venant du monde pc et surtout en tant que joueur c'est le peu de bon jeux sur mac, mais la ma ps3 prend le relai donc.... 
Franchement je ne suis pas du genre à descendre les pro windows étant maintenant du côté de os x mais ça vaut le coup d'essayer car franchement la vie est beaucoup plus simple


----------



## ordimans (13 Novembre 2008)

Slash63 >> T'es trop marrant, tu aurais pas pu faire plus simple en test d'autonomie la c'est la galère complètement pour faire le test vu tout les paramètres que tu as changé.

En wifi juste wifi avec luminosité au mini (car dans le noir) 1 barre et clabier 1 barre aussi.
Je tiens 4h
Voilà
En gros je suis très contentn

Sinon pour les jeux, moi j'ai régler le problème un coup de XP car vista trop la galère.
Et c'est réglé

Ensuite c'est pas parce que le proc est à 2,8ghz que l'autonomie est en baisse car c'est tout calculé pour économiser au maximum, et le processeur ne tourne pas à 2,8ghz tout le temps.
Surtout sous mac os, c'est très bien gérer du côté d'Apple et du côté d'Intel.

Les jeux sous mac, il y a COD4, Spore et WOW et rien que le dernier me suffit largement.
Mais je joue plus sur PC et sur PS3 (et dieu sait que j'ai des jeux que je n'ai pas terminer et d'auters mêmes pas commencés)
Je suis à 25 titres et je vais arrivé à 35 d'ici une semaine.


----------



## slash63 (19 Novembre 2008)

slt a tous, est ce que qq peut faire un pti test pour moi.....
juste en allant ici : http://www.mirrorsedge.com/ls/fr/index.asp

en faite en surf classique j'affiche 50° a peu près mais sur certaine pages du genre celle dont j'ai donné au dessus niveau temp je suis a 90/96° !! je trouve ça bien haut.....
si qq a une idée 

merci d'avance


----------



## scarolle (19 Novembre 2008)

bonjour je cherche à récupérer mes video analogique avec mon matériel un dazze120 mais il tourne que sur win comme je l' avais testé sur mon ancien pc et qu'il était vraiment très bien pouvez vous
m'indiquez 
la meilleur configuration 
boocamp ou un emulateur
merci. 

___________________________________

MBP 2,8ghz 7200 tours


----------



## slash63 (19 Novembre 2008)

slt,

Pour ma part je dirais essaye avec bootcamp dans un premier temps....
peut tu allez sur le lien et me dire grace a smsfan control quel temp tu a sur ce lien :http://www.mirrorsedge.com/ls/fr/index.asp

merci


----------



## 2IZI4U (19 Novembre 2008)

slash63 c'est facil de savoir pkoi ton mac chauffe sur le site que tu donnes.

Il est bourré de Flash !!! Et comme le flash est mal optimisé pour Mac et ben ca utilise plus de proco que ca ne devrait. Du coup ca chauffe  ( heureusement qu'il est pas dispo sur l'iPhone ca marcherait meme pas :rateau


----------



## slash63 (19 Novembre 2008)

2IZI4U a dit:


> slash63 c'est facil de savoir pkoi ton mac chauffe sur le site que tu donnes.
> 
> Il est bourré de Flash !!! Et comme le flash est mal optimisé pour Mac et ben ca utilise plus de proco que ca ne devrait. Du coup ca chauffe  ( heureusement qu'il est pas dispo sur l'iPhone ca marcherait meme pas :rateau



ok c'est quand même fou que apple ne corrige pas une telle chose parce que sous prétexte que je suis sur une page internet en flash atteindre les 80/95° je trouve ça énorme......
mais bon... 
En attendant je vais rappeler de ce pas l'assistance apple a propos du bruit de ventilateur...
merci


----------



## 2IZI4U (19 Novembre 2008)

slash63 a dit:


> ok c'est quand même fou que apple ne corrige pas une telle chose parce que sous prétexte que je suis sur une page internet en flash atteindre les 80/95° je trouve ça énorme......
> mais bon...
> En attendant je vais rappeler de ce pas l'assistance apple a propos du bruit de ventilateur...
> merci



Flash n'est pas produit par Apple, mais par Adobe


----------



## slash63 (19 Novembre 2008)

2IZI4U a dit:


> Flash n'est pas produit par Apple, mais par Adobe



oui je sais bien mais quand même c énorme je trouve ça  :mouais:
peut être qu'un correctif un jour réglera le pb.... mais bon j'aimerais pas faire comme mon iphone et ces nombreux correctif pour fonctionner car au prix d'un macbook pro unibody 2.8 ca mérite de tourner comme une horloge


----------



## 2IZI4U (19 Novembre 2008)

Bah ca a l'air de tourner sans broncher non?

Par contre ca chauffe, on peut pas tout avoir


----------



## rizoto (19 Novembre 2008)

slash63 a dit:


> au prix d'un macbook pro unibody 2.8 ca mérite de tourner comme une horloge



Ca n'a rien a voir. Si tu installes une appli a la con sur un MBP. Ca reste une appli a la con...

mon ibook G4 lui ne chauffe pas. je peux le vendre s'il y a des interessets


----------



## Bobias (19 Novembre 2008)

Pour apporter ma (modeste) contribution à ce post, j'ai fait l'acquisition de cette superbe machine, et j'en suis ravi. Silencieuse, rapide, fiable, qui chauffe très peu, je ne suis pas gêné par l'écran brillant, alors que j'ai hésité au début, à cause de ça. Le clavier rétro-éclairé est super, surtout dans un environnement un peu sombre. Clavier super agréable, trackpad nickel même si je m'en sers peu (because souris...), bref, que du bonheur. 
Le seul petit bémol concerne la batterie... Wifi + surf essentiellement, environ 3h, pas plus. Les pourcentages baissent rapidement . Plus étonnant, j'ai éteint mon ordinateur ce matin, batterie à 75%, je le rallume ce soir, batterie à 67% (et je l'ai bien éteint, et non mis en veille...) 

Je ne sais pas si la relative faible autonomie de la batterie provient du DD à 7200 tours ou si c'est à cause du proc, mais qu'est-ce que ça va être quand je vais utiliser Pages, Toshop, Mail et safari en même temps... Ça me chagrine un peu, mais bon...

Sinon, pour ceux qui hésitent, ou dont les finances sont un peu justes (j'avoue avoir fait un GROS trou dans mon budget ), lachez vous, ça vaut le coup !

@+


----------



## slash63 (20 Novembre 2008)

Bobias a dit:


> Pour apporter ma (modeste) contribution à ce post, j'ai fait l'acquisition de cette superbe machine, et j'en suis ravi. Silencieuse, rapide, fiable, qui chauffe très peu, je ne suis pas gêné par l'écran brillant, alors que j'ai hésité au début, à cause de ça. Le clavier rétro-éclairé est super, surtout dans un environnement un peu sombre. Clavier super agréable, trackpad nickel même si je m'en sers peu (because souris...), bref, que du bonheur.
> Le seul petit bémol concerne la batterie... Wifi + surf essentiellement, environ 3h, pas plus. Les pourcentages baissent rapidement . Plus étonnant, j'ai éteint mon ordinateur ce matin, batterie à 75%, je le rallume ce soir, batterie à 67% (et je l'ai bien éteint, et non mis en veille...)
> 
> Je ne sais pas si la relative faible autonomie de la batterie provient du DD à 7200 tours ou si c'est à cause du proc, mais qu'est-ce que ça va être quand je vais utiliser Pages, Toshop, Mail et safari en même temps... Ça me chagrine un peu, mais bon...
> ...



Félicitation pour ton achat 
ce macbook pro est une vrai balle et un pure bijoux  tu vas te faire plaisir avec 
n'hésite pas a venir ici si tu remarque des ptites choses qui te paraissent bizarre ou autres 
pour la batterie c clair que le 7200 trs et le 2.8 ne l'aide pas... mais bon ont l'aime notre mac


----------



## Khyri (23 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous!

J'ai reçu il y a une semaine mon Macbook Pro Unibody 2,8 ghz avec un DD à 7200 trs/min. Aucun défaut extérieur, la coque alu est superbe! Au niveau de l'utilisation courante, c'est rapide et le pad facilite tout! Le clavier est très intuitif et permet de taper très rapidement sans faute de frappes (pour moi )...

Mais quelques "défauts" m'agacent. Alors difficile de faire la part des choses : après avoir claqué 2270&#8364; (remise éducation) suis-je parano ou mon p'tit MBP déconne vraiment?

Alors je remarque que, de temps en temps, le rétro-éclairage LED "scintille" très légèrement, surtout avec une faible luminosité... Mais peut-être que mes yeux sont déjà trop usés par tous ces écrans^^
Aussi, j'ai l'impression que certaines animations sont saccadées, notamment lorsque j'ouvre en mode grille le dossier "Applications" du Dock, et lorsque j'ouvre le Dashboard. Les animations manquent de fluidité ce qui m'étonne vu la rapidité de la machine!

Voilà les quelques soucis de mon MBP. Alors j'aimerais savoir si je suis le seul dans cette situation


----------



## ordimans (24 Novembre 2008)

Tu dis que a luminosité scintille lorsque tu est au minimum?

Car moi au maximum il est en auto en faite j'ai remarqué et donc utilise le capteur.
Mais je me met toujours au mini je trouve que c'est mieux.

Sinon il est en charge en même temps le tien ou pas ? car peut être un faux contact dans le magsafe et ca l'a ferai clignoter.
Sinon bah ca doit être expliqué par un composant qui bug mais à l'intérieur de la machine et là go Apple.

Sinon moi batterie aucun problème j'ai un 2,8ghz et un 320 à 7200 et je dépasse enfin les 5heures avec wifi.
Applis courantes utilisés, powerpoint, word et safari


----------



## Khyri (25 Novembre 2008)

> Sinon il est en charge en même temps le tien ou pas ? car peut être un faux contact dans le magsafe et ca l'a ferai clignoter.
> Sinon bah ca doit être expliqué par un composant qui bug mais à l'intérieur de la machine et là go Apple.



J'ai fait des tests : lorsque il est branché sur secteur pas de problème. Mais sur batterie j'ai vraiment l'impression que ça "scintille". Donc je ne crois pas que ce soit un faux contact dans le Magsafe. Mais parfois dès que je change d'un cran la luminosité ça va mieux on dirait. Enfin quoi qu'il en soit je trouve que le rétro-éclairage est pas top, ça fait un petit effet néon ^^ Mais c'est peut-être mon MBP alors... Personne n'a cette impression des fois ???


----------



## ordimans (25 Novembre 2008)

Un effet néon ?
J'ai peut être une idée de ce que tu dis mais pas sûr tu pourrais détailler ?

Car moi je le met au minimum, y a des néons au plafond.
Mais j'adore l'écran est net et de qualité.
J'ai l'impression d'être chez moi.
Donc j'aime bien.


----------



## Khyri (25 Novembre 2008)

J'ai passé la journée avec mon ordi, mais j'ai pas rencontré de problème avec l'écran... Soit l'écran est rodé  soit ce sont mes yeux qui s'habituent! (j'ai aussi un MBP avec écran MAT alors mes yeux doivent s'habituer à cette nouvelle dalle)

Quand je parlais d'effet "néon", ben ça veut dire que la lumière n'est pas très stable, pas très continue... Comme quand tu vois la lumière d'un néon... Je ne sais pas comment expliquer mieux xD

Ou bien quand tu vois un vieux crt qui n'a pas été démagnétisé depuis trop longtemps ou qui est réglé sur un taux de rafraîchissement trop bas.

Par contre, est-ce que lorsque vous êtes sur la batterie, les animations de Mac OS sont moins fluide (ouverture du Dashboard et ouverture du dossier "Applications" sur le dock) ???


----------



## Zemou (25 Novembre 2008)

C'est marrant car ce phénomène à l'air de se voir pour certaines personnes mais pour d'autres non.
Cet aprem' j'étais sur mon MacBook en luminosité minimum et je passe mon précieux (après hésitation ) à un mec de ma classe qui m'a demandé pourquoi mon écran clignotait. :mouais:
Sauf que moi et mon autre voisin on le voyait absolument pas clignoter.

Pourtant quand je suis fatigué, il m'arrive à distingué "l'effet néon" qui est décrit avant sur l'éclairage d'une salle. Mais pas sur mon mac.


----------



## slash63 (26 Novembre 2008)

bon et bien avec encore un peu plus de recul :

impossible de jouer a cad4 car a partir de 85° un de mes ventilateurs fait tellement de bruit, frottements .... que ca m'enerve !! appel a l'assistance apple "ok monsieur il faut amener votre macbook pro dans un centre de réparation apple... "ok et bien en résumé après avoir acheté un portable 2600 euros au bout a peine d'un mois je doit faire des kilometres, et laisser mon mac qui sera immobilisé au minimum 6/8 jours !! ça fou quand même un peu les boules tout ça....


----------



## rizoto (26 Novembre 2008)

slash63 a dit:


> bon et bien avec encore un peu plus de recul :
> 
> impossible de jouer a cad4 car a partir de 85° un de mes ventilateurs fait tellement de bruit, frottements .... que ca m'enerve !! appel a l'assistance apple "ok monsieur il faut amener votre macbook pro dans un centre de réparation apple... "ok et bien en résumé après avoir acheté un portable 2600 euros au bout a peine d'un mois je doit faire des kilometres, et laisser mon mac qui sera immobilisé au minimum 6/8 jours !! ça fou quand même un peu les boules tout ça....



Si ton MBP a un probleme, tu veux qu'ils fassent quoi? honnêtement? 
6/8 jours sans COD4, c'est si long que ca?


----------



## slash63 (26 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Si ton MBP a un probleme, tu veux qu'ils fassent quoi? honnêtement?
> 6/8 jours sans COD4, c'est si long que ca?



ça n'a rien a voir avec COD4..... mais voila j'ai du taf a faire et je doit me servir de mon mac... voila le hic  
bref je ne te souhaite pas ce genre de désagrément mais il y a bien que quand ça nous arrive qu'ont ce rend compte qu'une semaine peut être très longue


----------



## §mat§ (26 Novembre 2008)

Désolé d'intervenir sur ce thread mais Slash63, pourrais-tu répondre à mon message privé si tu as quelques minutes. Merci beaucoup!


----------



## slash63 (26 Novembre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> Désolé d'intervenir sur ce thread mais Slash63, pourrais-tu répondre à mon message privé si tu as quelques minutes. Merci beaucoup!



répondu


----------



## ordimans (27 Novembre 2008)

Toujours aussi content de mon MBP mais faut vite que je le protège.
Par contre un truc bizarre c'est que sur WOW sous Mac les ventilos se mettent à tourner que ce soit avec la 9400M ou la 9600Gt et j'ai pas vu de grosses différences m'enfin c'est wow.


----------



## 2IZI4U (28 Novembre 2008)

Tu dois le protéger contre quoi???
Il est fragile???


----------



## slash63 (28 Novembre 2008)

2IZI4U a dit:


> Tu dois le protéger contre quoi???
> Il est fragile???



Je suppose qu'il parle de protection style housse


----------



## Sup (4 Décembre 2008)

Hello!
ca y'es j'ai eu mon macbook pro 2.8ghz, j'ai une petite question a vous poser, quand je joue a wow les graphisme tout a fond et en mode performance je tourne a 30fps alors que j'avais lu sur le net que c'était plus 60 deplus il chauffe pas mal.
Selon vous normal ou pas?
thanks you d'avance


----------



## CUT HERE (7 Décembre 2008)

Hello,

Après plus d'1 an à hésiter etc, je switch enfin ! 
2 ans sans toucher de mac depuis mon Master, ça me manquait cette simplicité d'utilisation . L'ergonomie Hardware et Software n'a clairement pas d'équivalent dans le monde PC. C'est plus cher, presque un luxe de pouvoir se payer un Mac, mais l'investissement vaut le coup.

> Clavier vraiment agréable, un toucher impeccable pour de la saisie ou du développement web (juste apprendre à connaitre les raccourcis clavier comme pour faire un pipe ^^)
> Trackpad impressionnant, il répond parfaitement, aucun accroc
> Ecran lumineux, dans le train pas de souci avec la vitre à coté. Par contre, dès que vous avez un fond noir, le mode miroir revient à la charge 
> Assez silencieux généralement mais j'ai peur que sur le long terme, les faibles sorties pour l'aération soient problématiques.

Niveau performance, je n'ai pas encore poussé la bête mais je lance tous les softs de la CS4 sans souci ^^, on verra avec les premiers rendus After.

Par contre, je crois avoir remarqué un petit souci
> j'ai un bruit régulier coté droit de claquement, je pense que ça provient des ventilos, je croyais à un accès disque au début mais je commence à douter. 
D'autres personnes ont ce problème ?

Bref, globalement, un réel investissement financier mais sans regret. It's gonna be legendary


----------



## ordimans (8 Décembre 2008)

Sup >> TU joues à wow sur mac ou sur pc ?

Si c'est sur mac, si la 9600GT est bien active c'est bizarre, mais moi que ce soit avec ou sans la 9600GT je vois pas de grosses différences. En 1440 ca tourne donc bon.

Sinonj'ai mis vista en natif, et je confirme que GTA IV tourne assez bien.
C''est mieux sur mon fixe, mais sur un portable il se débrouille bien comparé aux autres.
Faut soit jouer en faible et en 1440 ce qui reste jolie je trouve ou bien baisser la réso et alors jouer en moyen.
LE problème est surtout lors des scènes chargés.


----------



## rizoto (8 Décembre 2008)

DJPWeb a dit:


> C'est peut-être la réponse aux deux principaux problèmes (ventilo et chaleur). Pourrais-tu être plus précis ?
> Fan Control semble fonctionner sous Mac Os X (mais la précision n'est pas là...) et sous Windows aucun soft ne détecte les ventilo (sur ceux que j'ai tester en tout cas...)



Je viens de me procurer Vista. Et j'ai aucun ventilateur qui fonctionne...


----------



## Sup (8 Décembre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Sup >> TU joues à wow sur mac ou sur pc ?
> 
> Si c'est sur mac, si la 9600GT est bien active c'est bizarre, mais moi que ce soit avec ou sans la 9600GT je vois pas de grosses différences. En 1440 ca tourne donc bon.
> 
> ...



Je joue sous mac direct j'ai pas envie d'installer windows surtout pour wow, j'ai 30 fps avec la 9600 et 15 FPS avec la 9400.
Tu l'a installer sur quelle partition toi? et combien de FPS?
Merci d'avance, tchao!


----------



## And1_974 (10 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour, 

moi j'hésite encore entre le 2.53ghz et le 2.8ghz j'utilise pour les jeux sur windows via VM ware je pense. vous en pensez quoi vous ? je sais qu'ici c'est le 2.8 ghz c'est pour ça que je vous demande


----------



## rizoto (10 Décembre 2008)

And1_974 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> moi j'hésite encore entre le 2.53ghz et le 2.8ghz j'utilise pour les jeux sur windows via VM ware je pense. vous en pensez quoi vous ? je sais qu'ici c'est le 2.8 ghz c'est pour ça que je vous demande



VM ware n'est pas fait pour jouer ou alors a de vieux jeux ...


----------



## And1_974 (10 Décembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> VM ware n'est pas fait pour jouer ou alors a de vieux jeux ...



Non en fait je lance windows via VM ware et ensuite sur windows je lance mon jeux.


----------



## rizoto (10 Décembre 2008)

And1_974 a dit:


> Non en fait je lance windows via VM ware et ensuite sur windows je lance mon jeux.



Oui...

Wm ware cree une machine virtuelle avec une carte graphique tres limitee. Donc ok pour les vieux jeux, mais oublie GTA 4, crysis, etc... POur ceux la, il faudra bootcamp


----------



## And1_974 (10 Décembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Oui...
> 
> Wm ware cree une machine virtuelle avec une carte graphique tres limitee. Donc ok pour les vieux jeux, mais oublie GTA 4, crysis, etc... POur ceux la, il faudra bootcamp



ok, et il tourne bien sur la 9600 GT ?? 
et tu m'as pas dis 2.8 ou 2.53 ghz ?


----------



## ordimans (11 Décembre 2008)

EN solo tu tournes en moyen élevé et c'est jouable

Moyen moyen c'est mieux

Et pour le local j'ai mis faible faible au moins aucun lag

Mais bon il est beau on va dire.


----------



## And1_974 (11 Décembre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> EN solo tu tournes en moyen élevé et c'est jouable
> 
> Moyen moyen c'est mieux
> 
> ...



Ok tu parle de GTA iV; et tu sais a propos de crisis warehead ? 
Et tu pense qu'il y a une réelle différence entre le 2.53 ghz et le 2.8 ghz ??


----------



## ordimans (11 Décembre 2008)

Réelle différence ca dépend pour quoi, dans les jeux non car la 9600GT bride les performances avant le proc.

Pour du multitache je pense que oui, moi je fais de la virtualisation, xp sous mac des fois deux xp ou un xp et vista.
ET ca aide pas mal tout de même.
Ram pas

Sous GTA iv c'est pas néglieable.

Crysis Warhead pas testé encore.


----------



## And1_974 (12 Décembre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Réelle différence ca dépend pour quoi, dans les jeux non car la 9600GT bride les performances avant le proc.
> 
> Pour du multitache je pense que oui, moi je fais de la virtualisation, xp sous mac des fois deux xp ou un xp et vista.
> ET ca aide pas mal tout de même.
> ...



Ok merci pour ta réponse, donc comme moi aussi je V souvent virtualiser tu me dis que le 2.8 est nickel ?!


----------



## ordimans (12 Décembre 2008)

Oui, c'est nikel
Ca fait un supplément mais je pense que si tu l'utilises à fond c'est pas du tout négligeable.

Je lui en fait voir de toutes les couleurs et il bronche pas (sous Mac Os x xD)
Car sur vista il freeze quelques fois.


----------



## And1_974 (12 Décembre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Oui, c'est nikel
> Ca fait un supplément mais je pense que si tu l'utilises à fond c'est pas du tout négligeable.
> 
> Je lui en fait voir de toutes les couleurs et il bronche pas (sous Mac Os x xD)
> Car sur vista il freeze quelques fois.



Mdr ok, bah je pense que c'est le 2.8 que je V prendre, merci pour ton avis.


----------



## 007peyo (11 Février 2011)

savez vous si il y a eut un test sur macgénération de ce modèle ?


----------

